# Knochen Wohnhaus 2015



## MansionHaunter (Sep 20, 2006)

Some daytime and nighttime shots of this year's production.

The rain and wind were tremendous. My crew and I were putting up this pirate ship in the pounding rain, and only got it finished ten minutes before the first trick-or-treaters showed up. I was pretty much hating life and everything in it by then.

Still: it's always worth it.














































My daughter, a tech theater major, carved the front beam and the ship's wheel out of 2" pink insulation foam, then distressed and painted them to look like weathered wood.

If I do this again, I'll need to start about three weeks earlier. I didn't get all the effects and structure in that I wanted.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Great job!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Your daughter did a wonderful job on that ship.


----------



## tjc67 (Jul 28, 2013)

I love it and the work your daughter did is beautiful.


----------



## Beadchaser (Nov 2, 2015)

Looks fantastic! Impressed that you set up in the rain.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Wow it looks great. She is definitely in the right major!


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I am always amazed at the pirate ship structures that some haunters create and very impressed with yours- I never seem to get all the details in my haunt that I would like either, but they never know what isn't there and I'll bet the ToTs loved your display.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

What a great set up! Fun to look at


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Aarghh!!! Great job and always more memorable when the kids help. I think we all feel our haunts are unfinished and rushed, but we are the only one that would even notice. The kids were fascinated with the pirate theme, I am quite sure. You and your crew should be proud of this one.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Yes, It's always worth it. Rain or no. Look at the awesome ship you created and now the awesome memories.


----------

